# Saying G'bye to Tildens crate!!!!!



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Just a quick brag since i'm bursting with pride at this moment...









Its been a year since I adopted my boy Tilden... and I put up with 2 months worth of destroyed property before I wised up and began crating him last December. It wasnt until May that our weather was nice & consistent enough to start leaving the dogs in the yard while I was away... and seeing as tho I usually work from home, I rarely left them anyhow and actually had no idea how Tilden would be left alone inside. There was no special training, I just crossed my fingers that with all the activities he's involved in now and a year of maturity... He'd just stop being destructive.

Only twice before today did I "test" him in 5-10 minute increments and he did okay (okay meaning he did pull a couple of tissues out of the trash). well today he went a whopping FOUR HOURS IN THE HOUSE ALONE and not a single thing was out of place. Then just to make sure I wasnt dreaming, I left him again for ANOTHER HOUR and returned home to two perfect faces sitting in my still perfect living room.

While I'm at it - I can't forget to give Gia incredible props for not going in the kitty litter OR EATING THE KITTY FOOD which are the two things I've never been able to break her of...















for my babies!!!

Looks like this Winter will be a breeze!

Edit to add my favorite picture of the cutie!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Congradulations! Just be careful, I don't want to rain on you parade, but I was doing the same thing and then came home to the carpet unraveled on my stairs and 2 wooden chairs from my dining room set with the corners of the seat eaten off! So back in the crates they go. This was after 3 uneventful days alone.


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

What a gorgeous face! 

And I have to agree with the previous post, I had my REALLY good days and *not so good days* with my Allie and her chewing. 

With Samson, he hasn't chewed on one single thing - ever. 

Go figure. I hope it is only good days for you and Tilden!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope that he continues to behave himself while alone in the house. I don't know if Heidi will ever be able to do that, but someday I'll have to test her for a short period of time and see what happens. 

Very cute picture of Tilden, by the way!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Sounds like it's heading in the right direction. I would keep the crate handy until your pal has proven himself for at least a month. There may be some back sliding here and there.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well good for Tilden!!!! 

I won't rain on your parade..... but I will tell you that Kayos had not been crated for YEARS and she had a set back just before her hip surgery. They of course, are not robots. 

Hoping Tilden continues to be reliable for you.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good for you Tilden. The day the crate gets folded up in the basement is cause for celebration! Vanilla ice cream all around.

I'm not raining on your parade either, just a WTTW, keep the crate. The $25 it's worth on CL is much less than having it on hand in case someone gets a case of dire-rear. Morgan's been out of her crate for years but she came down with something last summer that was about the worst I've ever seen (and I've had an EPI dog and another one who was allergic to chicken). Having the crate in the basement was wonderful, in the kitchen she would have had explosive poo on the floor. In the crate, she whined until I put her outside with that mess!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

eh, clarification - i'd never get _rid_ of the crate (the thing was God sent afterall)... but its been folded in my garage for some time now and when the rain started up this past week i rountinely rearranged my living room to accommodate it once again and now have decided that it wont be necessary.

i know he'll have slip ups (i'm sure of it) but (and i didnt post about it back then...) when you come home at 10pm to dry plaster mix covering your newly refinished floors, torn pillows, rugs, trash, sponges, socks, cords, and a devoured leather leash and shoe... then run out the next day to get a soft crate (







) to fix the problem and watch that get destroyed in less than 10 minutes - a _slip up_ is a breeze.

so i know i'm not in the clear, but from where we've come from - the tissue should have been a brag in itself awhile back.

...but thanks for raining, i mean WARNING, me that there arent just sunny days from here on out...









i'll play it safe, but i will say that i've got a ton of faith in my boy - he's continued to surprise me almost daily this past year.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good boy Tilden! I LOVE that pic of him!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

3.5 more hours this evening


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You go Tilden!!

Like that pic of him too.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Good boy Tilden!!! Juli is only 9 months so the longest I have left her alone uncrated is 15 min . Tilden has such a nice expression on his face, nice picture. 

Glenn


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Job Tilden! Love that pic by they way, he is beautiful!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats!! he is gorgeous!


----------

